# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Job Drug Test

## GApup

Hey guys...I will be taking a drug test next week for my new job. Will this test for any type of gear, etc? 

Thanks for any advice, etc.

----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

More than likely the test will be for recreation drugs such as, cocaine, pot, met amphetamines, etc. If you are really worried about it, find out who's going to do the testing and call them yourself and say you are the CEO of a small company and would like to know what they screen for in their normal testing. Then ask them if they even do testing for gear for businesses. You probably dont have to worry.

----------


## TheRel33

I have had many drug tests for jobs while on a cycle and i have passed everyone. It is way to expensive for them to test for that so you are cool bro.

----------


## system admin

Your never 100% safe. They usually do NOT test for them in a normal job, but who are we to say that they wont and we guarantee it? If you have a job that is worth keeping... dont chance it.

Bc

----------


## GApup

Thanks guys. I appreciate the input.

Take it easy.

----------


## Big Broker 1

You should have no problems...like the other bro's said most jobs dont test for gear..

----------


## Slowhand

they wont test for gear... they test for drugs that cause you to steal things to support addiction

----------


## doghunter

no jobs other than some goverment or military jobs test for gear your cool ,i have heard of some cops being tested

----------


## Cornholio

I don't think they will test for gear.

----------


## Cornholio

The money involved is too much and why would they worry about gear anyway? Seems like they woulkd just want the drugs that interfere with your work.

----------

